# 10.0 -> 10.1 upgrade emptied lib32



## abishai (Nov 19, 2014)

I used the freebsd-update utility to upgrade my 10.0-RELENG to 10.1-RELENG. After the start, freebsd-update detected that I have 32bit compatibility libraries installed, but during the upgrade sequences it just emptied the /usr/lib32 directory breaking applications like wine.

I downloaded lib32.txz from the master site and applied it manually. `freebsd-update -IDS` said that my files are intact.

It this glitch documented? Looks very strange.
Is my solution correct?


----------



## rmoe (Nov 20, 2014)

IF you "applied" lib32.txz _properly_, then yes, it should work fine.

As freebsd-update reminds me of a very friendly and well meaning but lobotomized service clerk and, to make things worse for freebsd-update, I don't use GENERIC, I habitually do upgrades manually and I went the direct *.txz way myself.


----------



## Chris_H (Nov 20, 2014)

abishai, as to it being a "bug"; It would be difficult to say, and nearly impossible to reconcile without better context. In other words; the exact commands, in their exact order. Along with the output generated.

--Chris


----------



## VVD (Nov 21, 2014)

I have same issue.


Chris_H said:


> In other words; the exact commands, in their exact order.


Commands was described here:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/missing-lib32-on-freebsd-update-to-10-1-release.49031/


----------



## dal36 (Nov 22, 2014)

Chris, further to the link given by VVD, do you need any further data on this? I've successfully reproduced this issue twice now, so it's unlikely to be an issue to do it a third time. 

Otherwise, given that several people have now had the same issue, I will likely file a bugzilla report (assuming that there isn't one already).


----------



## Chris_H (Nov 22, 2014)

dal36.
Yes, absolutely you should file a pr(1).
VVD,
Thanks for pointing out the other related info.

--Chris


----------



## dal36 (Nov 23, 2014)

Problem report has been submitted.


----------



## VVD (Dec 3, 2014)

Why is this bug still ignored? 
Is it so difficult to add lib32.txz to freebsd-update servers?


----------



## neurosis (Dec 4, 2014)

rmoe said:


> IF you "applied" lib32.txz _properly_, then yes, it should work fine.



May I ask, what is the proper way to apply this?


----------



## abishai (Dec 4, 2014)

I Just downloaded lib32.txz untared it.
`tar -xpvf /tmp/lib32.txz -C /`


----------



## VVD (Dec 17, 2014)

Was fixed tonight!


----------

